

Stephen Wolfram's Introduction to the Wolfram Language - signa11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P9HqHVPeik&app=desktop

======
ballard
The Raspberry Pi has a beta version of WL
[http://blog.wolfram.com/2013/11/21/putting-the-wolfram-
langu...](http://blog.wolfram.com/2013/11/21/putting-the-wolfram-language-and-
mathematica-on-every-raspberry-pi/)

